# Ruger MKIII Hunter



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been searching all over, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Does anyone know if you can shoot .22 shorts out of a MKIII Hunter? I know you can shoot them out of the chamber, but I'm wondering if they would feed correctly from the magazine. Any answers?


----------

